# Townhouses burn down in PA



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.sungazette.com/page/content.detail/id/548095/3-homeless.html?nav=5011


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2010)

wonder if they had just two layers of sheet rock without any support???


----------



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> wonder if they had just two layers of sheet rock without any support???


Same question that I want to know

Jeff


----------



## ewenme (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking at the photo, it looks more like a four-plex than true townhomes. Given the construction was in the late 80s, I doubt that it had two layers on each side of the wall, and probably had cavities that connected the separate living areas. How else could the fire travel so fast in such a short time?


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2010)

How else could the fire travel so fast in such a short time

those small fire stopped holes that the cable, telephone, satilette installers made


----------



## RJJ (Sep 1, 2010)

Having been in the Williamsport area for training and fishing many times I am not surprised from what I have seen. Not sure of this location. Jeff this is a bit west of you!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 1, 2010)

Very tragic, indeed.  It's reasonable to presume that the separations were not correct.  I don't mean to hijack, but I seem to recall a previous post from this board or the 'other one' in which the OP asked for pictures of townhouse separations that did work.  Does anyone have any of these?  Might make a great powerpoint.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.usg.com/rc/system-catalogs/usg-area-separation-walls-catalog-en-SA925.pdf


----------



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2010)

Spoke with the BCO for the Township this is in today.  He said it was built back in the 80's when they had codes but before he was there.  He stated there did not appear to be any rated separation between any of the units when he looked at it after the fire.


----------



## AegisFPE (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a link to a GA file with a image of townhome separation that apparently worked :http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/ga-290-02.pdf.


----------



## conarb (Sep 2, 2010)

Aegis:

Your link doesn't work, here it is.


----------

